# Can Snack Pack pudding be used in a Banana Cream Pie?



## colleenwing (Aug 26, 2010)

I have been given several 4 packs of Snack Pack vanilla pudding and I was wondering if the could be used in a basic cream pie recipe. I didn't know if the structure of a snack pack was different than cook and serve Jello or something similar. I have a box of nilla wafers i was thinking of using for the crust. Just didn't know if snack pack would set right.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Why not?? Give it a try, though there are some purists here who would say make your own. But like they say in drag racing "run what cha brung".

I would think snack packs would not have the body you are looking for. I am assuming the snack packs are the kind you open and eat? If so then no. If it is a mix that will or is supposed to "set" then yes.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

One thing about banana cream pie is the bananas get covered in hot pastry cream (pudding) and release some of their flavor into the cream.  That means a cold pudding out of a package is not going to have the same effect at all. 

As "one of those purists", i would say that if you just want to use up the puddings someone gave you, you can do whatever you want with them, they are what they are.  The result won;t be wonderful but maybe that's not what you;re looking for. 

Instead as far as using pudding mix goes, the funny thing about that is that it takes the same amount of time to make a pudding mix as to make a real pudding from scratch (really!) (well, if it takes a lot of time to measure cornstarch and sugar and vanilla, it takes that much time more) and the home made one is noticeably better.  So why bother with a pudding mix.  You have to measure the milk anyway, you have to stir and cook anyway, so where is this big saving of time? 

personally, i don;t care for vanilla wafer crust.  I think there are better-tasting cookies to use, if you want an easy crumb crust.  Graham cracker and brown sugar is a good one (i think they use melted butter) and the brown sugar enhances the banana flavor.  Oreos can be good too, if you want some contrast of chocolate.  Some like ginger snaps, but the spice taste can be a little strong for a banana cream.  Or a piecrust made with butter, but if you don;t have experience with it, it can be tricky.


----------

